# Cartop Carriers



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Just got an expensive lesson. Just before leaving FedEx I used my 75% employee discount to ship about 170 lbs of personal stuff to our new landlord in San Miguel. It got held up in customs, then shipped back to us. They wanted us to be there with a "migratory" visa, passport, and onward airline ticket. So we are going to shed some items and stuff the car with the rest. As we are also bringing in two large dogs we'll need some extra carrying capacity.

Is it ok to have a soft sided carrier on the roof? I guess we'll have to watch it closely and be able to bring the contents down for examination. But is it even allowed?

Thanks!


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

When I moved to Mexico I had a truck with a car top carrier loaded and had no trouble. I also had a FM3.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> Just got an expensive lesson. Just before leaving FedEx I used my 75% employee discount to ship about 170 lbs of personal stuff to our new landlord in San Miguel. It got held up in customs, then shipped back to us. They wanted us to be there with a "migratory" visa, passport, and onward airline ticket. So we are going to shed some items and stuff the car with the rest. As we are also bringing in two large dogs we'll need some extra carrying capacity.
> 
> Is it ok to have a soft sided carrier on the roof? I guess we'll have to watch it closely and be able to bring the contents down for examination. But is it even allowed?
> 
> Thanks!


Of course it is legal!
Jus as well as in the US


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think I would buy a hard carrier, so easy to cut the side of a canvas one and remove articles...


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks, good to know. I was concerned we'd get to the border and a customs agent would make us take it off the roof.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I've come back and forth across the border 3 times with a a car top carrier (one time I had 2 up there) and all they wanted to do was look into it and see what was there. Both times it was just clothes and some misc "stuff". The customs agent just poked their hand into the part that I unzipped and dug around for a bit, then that was it. Never had to take it down either of the 3 times.

Make you you have Pesos to pay for the duties on whatever you are bringing in.


----------

